# Looking for a game in the DC area



## barrelv (Sep 28, 2006)

I just moved to the DC area (Alexandria to be exact) and I'm looking to find a new tabletop roleplaying game / group. Not really looking for Live-Action games or CCG. Miniatures have an appeal to me, but I don't have the time or $$$ to start collecting/painting the figures

My d20 experience is limited to a brief run in d20 Modern and d20 Star Wars.

Like every roleplayer, I know D&D (tho I haven't played 3.5). Played mostly in GM-created worlds or Forgotten Realms.

Typically, I like playing support characters, but have played nearly every role a game could require. I have a habit of creating rather deep characters, but playing pre-built characters (or rolling briefly-used one-shot chars) is also interesting.

Other games I have played: Call of Chuthulu, Mage the Ascension (along with Sorcerer and Technocracy), HERO (low fantasy, high fantasy, and space opera sci-fi), Exalted (Sidereal to be exact) and diceless free-form roleplaying. I have been 'exposed' to nearly everything in the old World-of-Darkness setting.

So yeah, in short, I'm willing to play nearly any system or type of game. i wouldn't mind sitting on a a session or 2 to make sure I fit in (and having a better idea of what sort of char to create) before joining up.

Also, if anyone else knows of a good place to find gamers in the DC area, lemme know.

Look forward to hearing from some ppl.


----------



## Aries_Omega (Sep 30, 2006)

*Game to start*

I am always looking for new people. Email me at ariesomega at gmail dot com.


----------



## Alex319 (Oct 3, 2006)

I have a game that desperately needs new players. It is in College Park, MD and is Metro accessible. We will be running on either Sunday or Wednesday nights, depending on when people want to show up.

For more information, email me at alexmont1@comcast.net


----------



## Loonook (Oct 13, 2006)

A bunch of players from Psionics are attempting to get together for a Modern group in the area of Silver Spring/Takoma all the way into Laurel (if you so desire ).

We'd be looking for you... my name @ gmail dot com


----------



## Rogue problem (Nov 6, 2006)

*I'm in Crystal city, VA*

If you are still looking for RPG players in the area, I'd be interested.  I'm near crystal city in VA.  I put a posting on this site earlier with a short bio, saying I'm looking but I'm inexperienced.  I played Temple of Elemental Evil on the PC. That's about my only experience with the 3.5 rules,  other than that I used to play a long time ago when D&D was new, I'm 36. I know you guys would prefer experienced players so no hard feelings If your not interested in my joining. I might slow you down. Anyways its cool either way, i just though i'd get back into the game after digging up my collection of old gaming modules.


----------



## Nikroecyst (Dec 4, 2006)

Barrel and Rouge, I am about 30 mins from you both and I am starting a 3.5 in Waldorf after christmas. If you're interested you can hit me back here or Nikroesis@hotmail.com

Alex, is your game full, im interested in playing and have sundays and wednesdays open. I live in Waldorf about 40 mins from college park Hit me back here or Nikroesis@hotmail.com


----------



## Calico_Jack73 (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm down in Woodbridge and am available Friday or Saturday nights.  On Friday nights I could get another player.

There is a Game Parlor FLGS down here that you could meet up with other gamers at.  We could also play there as a neutral location but they are only open til 10pm I believe.  There is another one out in Chantilly.


----------



## Aries_Omega (Dec 12, 2006)

*Gaming In VA Going Again*

I am still wanting players. I have had responses but want to let you know that I am still looking for players. So if you have a weird schedule and can do Friday afternoons please contact me at AriesOmega at gmail dot com


----------

